# An Arrival



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I've had a hankering for one of these for a while (JoT's was oh so tempting) and was just about to pull the trigger on a nearly new one when I found out about an AD who was offering 35% discount on a new one :blink: which I just could not resist.

It arrived on Wednesday and I've been wearing it since (it is so light I sometimes forget it's there).

It's quartz and it's Breitling, but that aside, I love it :lol: :wink2: (and as you can tell from the picture of the back, I haven't even cleaned off the gunk from the protective plastic.....)


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very nice. Congrats on your find. 35% off is a great discount. :thumbsup:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Not a huge fan of the Breitling but I've always liked this model - Health to wear ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Good deal, and a lovely watch. I'll be interested to see this on Wednesday, Bob. 

I just hope it's not another to add to the list :cry2:


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

Very nice mate ,great saving


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

PaulBoy said:


> Not a huge fan of the Breitling


Me neither, but this is one of the nicest models to my mind.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well done Bob on bagging one of those, have looked at those on more than one occasion :thumbsup:


----------



## Pragmatik (Jan 16, 2009)

I've had an Aerospace since 1994, my first Breitling, great watch, had it serviced in 2006, they replaced the hands and internal bits and charged me Â£300.

Glad you like it.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

cool....although it looks better in yellow


----------



## Charlie_Croker (Sep 30, 2007)

As others have said Breitling can be a little "hit or miss" whether I like them but that's one hell of a good looking watch and with a 35% discount you can't really go wrong.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Gorgeous watch, I love the Aerospace and it's on my list of 'wants' for the future. Looks great mate.


----------



## bobjames (Mar 26, 2008)

I like that a lot and the quality of your pictures help as well. I have a Breitling Jupiter Navitimer which i have to say is getting a little busy for me these days so i may need to look at something like this which does look great.


----------

